# Immigration to the US



## Slim (Dec 30, 2008)

I am very new here. Even though I run and manage my own forum here in South Africa, I still find it difficult to navigate through other forums...possibly because I am a bit of an impatient type... 

Anyway, to my question...This is mostly for the experts in the US on the subject. 

Everybody from South Africa seems to be moving to Australia, New Zealand, or the UK. I would prefer going to the 'states as I believe there wuols still be more oppertunities in the US than elsewhere. Even in the midst of a global financial crisis / meltdown / reccession, or what ever they will call it next week. 

1. What are my chances of getting in and starting a business? I prefer the smaller towns in the middle of nowhere to big cities. I have worked for a boss for long enough and here in South Africa starting a business is an impossible task if you are a white male.

2. What kind of monthly income should one look at in order to survive with the odd luxury here and there?  

3. What would the going rate be for a decent, reliable 2nd hand car or truck? (We refer to trucks as "Bakkies" in SA and I believe Aus calls them UTE's - useless info, I know)

4. The State that most draws my attention is Texas. If at all possible, what would you reckon are some drawback to this state that I should take into account?

5. Fayetville, Arkansas as a second choice. I know people can be quickly disilusioned by a well took photograph, but damn! it looks nice.

6. I love my kicking my shoes of, and relaxing with a cold beer. Are the American beers any good? 

These are simple questions I know, but I have to start somewhere to get an idea of what steps to follow next.

Thanking you in advance

André


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Slim said:


> 1. What are my chances of getting in and starting a business? I prefer the smaller towns in the middle of nowhere to big cities. I have worked for a boss for long enough and here in South Africa starting a business is an impossible task if you are a white male.
> 
> 2. What kind of monthly income should one look at in order to survive with the odd luxury here and there?
> 
> ...


Hi and welcome to the forum.

1. The way it works, you pretty much have to start up the business first, then apply for the visa. There should be some folks along soon with more information on that. There is a minimum investment required and you need to show that you have a business plan with some likelihood of success.

2. Cost of living figures vary widely across the US. You'd have to know where you'll be settling first.

3. Again, prices will vary by region - and in the current economic environment it's kind of hard to generalize. You will also want to consider the running cost of whatever car or truck you wind up with - insurance, repairs, etc. can also vary considerably by region in the US.

4. Texas is big - and spread out. Sometimes hard for someone from elsewhere to imagine, but you can easily live 50 or 60 miles from the nearest stores, hospitals and other services. If you do live out in the boonies, you need to factor in your time spent driving, organizing, etc.

5. Both Texas and Arkansas are lovely in some places. But it will depend on what sort of business you are considering whether or not you can make a go of it in the small towns or out in the countryside. 

6. American Beer is a potential source of long discussion. If you like European beers, chances are you'll find American beers weak and almost tasteless. There are, however, microbreweries around the country that produce some decent brews.

That's for starters. I'm sure there will be other folks with more information and opinions to share!
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Slim (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks. I am looking forward to all the advice I could get. 

With an exchange rate of around ZAR8.50/$1 making an investment would not be that easy. Besides, the South African Goon Squad (Goverment) wont let too much money leave the country (less for them to steal). 

Even a minimum investment of USD200,000 would mean I have to lay my grubbies on around ZAR1.5mil. Difficult when annual salaries range between ZAR100k - ZAR250k pa for the middle class. That would effectively slam the door in my face. 

Everything has a loophole somewhere. Now I just need someone to point me to it...


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

American versus South African Beer may be your smallest issue.

With what visa do you plan to make the move?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

The reason your compatriots don't head for the US is because they won't get in. The business is going to cost you at least $200k down. This gives you an E2, a visa that won't easily convert to permanent residency. The business goes, you go! If you haven't got that sort of money, it's moot anyway.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

They still have those currency restrictions. I lost about $1000 (in 1984 $) because the person I had handling my affairs back in the US failed to cash a check in the six month window I had to take money out after being an expat there for two years. I was just leaving Morocco at the time, and had no idea the chech hadn't been cashed.

I agree, there aren't any loopholes that will work for you if you don't have the investment needed to start a business. And other posts here have indicated that it is better to show at least $500,000 and preferably $1,000,000.

Australia, New Zealand, Canada, and the UK all have point systems that allows you to immigrate without needing to have a job lined up or a business started. The Australian immigration web site has a test you can take to determine if you can get in. There is information about it in the stickies at the top of the Australian forum.

Most of the South Africans I met who came to the US got in during the big high-tech open window before the turn of the millenium. Except for the former police officer who talked. I think he got in on an asylum visa.


----------



## Slim (Dec 30, 2008)

So...in short, the inscription on the Statue of Liberty that reads...



> "Give me your tired, your poor,
> Your huddled masses yearning to breathe free,
> The wretched refuse of your teeming shore.
> Send these, the homeless, tempest-tossed to me.
> I lift my lamp beside the golden door."


...is nothing more than a load of BS?

I will visit the Consulate in Pretoria...or is that Tswane...or Pretorswane and find out more. I cant believe that someone from India, or China (some of the poorest countries in the world) has people coming in and starting businesses. 



> American versus South African Beer may be your smallest issue


That was a joke by the way.  I dont drink at all. Maybe once in a blue moon I will have a beer. 



> With what visa do you plan to make the move?


That is why I visit forums - to find out which ones goes where. But as is mostly the case with forums in all industries, people automatically assume you are allready an expert in the field. I am yet to come accross a forum where something is explained as if they are talking to someone who does not have a clue. 

I am well known in the Biking industry. Maybe I will make contact with someone at SuzukiUSA, or KawasakiUSA through my contacts here and take from there. I imported my Bike directly from SuzukiUSA so maybe I have a foot (or little toe) in the door.

Thanks everybody for your help. I will not just back down. They will have to grab me by the collor and belt and throw me out... hehehe  which they probably will...


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Slim said:


> That is why I visit forums - to find out which ones goes where. But as is mostly the case with forums in all industries, people automatically assume you are allready an expert in the field. I am yet to come accross a forum where something is explained as if they are talking to someone who does not have a clue.
> 
> I am well known in the Biking industry. Maybe I will make contact with someone at SuzukiUSA, or KawasakiUSA through my contacts here and take from there. I imported my Bike directly from SuzukiUSA so maybe I have a foot (or little toe) in the door.
> 
> Thanks everybody for your help. I will not just back down. They will have to grab me by the collor and belt and throw me out... hehehe  which they probably will...


Let's try this with a touch of reality. Importing a bike does not mean you have connections. 

What do you expect to get out of your questions? Answers on how to obtain a visa? They will not come with pick up prices. In local terms - siso (**** in **** out). Why do you want to move to the US, what qualifications can you put on the table? Otherwise may I recomment some light reading of the USCIS web site?


----------



## Slim (Dec 30, 2008)

I have a Project Management Diploma. I hope to finish my MBA in the next two-or-so years. I intend going right on to obtaining a doctorate in management sciences in the next seven-or-so years. I cannot give accurate indication as monetary issues can delay this a bit. I am a member of the _Institute for Management Scientists_, and a member of the _Project Management Institute of SA_. I am currently employed as a IT Manager for a large Petrochemical Company. Apart from that I have a few IT Qualifications and Certifications as well. 

What I intend to get out of looking at the internet is correct and helpful procedures and info on how to go about it and what the correct course of action to take to do it RIGHT the first time without wasting time. Money is not the issue if that is what you are implying. However, half a million gorrillas with no guarantees is. 

Otherwise I should just participate in the DV program and become a taxi driver.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Slim said:


> Otherwise I should just participate in the DV program and become a taxi driver.


You can be whatever you want to be on the DV program. There is no better visa!


----------

